# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  zajedno u prosvjed - poskupljenja

## ivarica

Zajedno u prosvjed
Koordinacija šest sindikalnih središnjica danas se načelno dogovorila o zajedničkom sindikalnom prosvjedu protiv poskupljenja i narušavanja standarda hrvatskih građana, no takvu odluku još treba potvrditi vodstvo najveće središnjice, Saveza samostalnih sindikata Hrvatske (SSSH).
8. siječnja 2008

S obzirom da svakodnevna poskupljenja dodatno pogoršavaju životni standard hrvatskih građana, sindikalni čelnici zaključili su da je nužan zajednički nastup pred izvršnom vlašću i poslodavcima te zajedničko organiziranje prosvjednih aktivnosti, priopćeno je nakon današnjeg sastanka Koordinacije.

O tom se zaključku SSSH treba očitovati nakon sjednice Vijeća koja je zakazana za 15. siječnja. U slučaju pozitivnog odgovora vodstva šest središnjica osnovat će radnu skupinu za pripremu prosvjednih aktivnosti, rekao je Hini predsjednik Hrvatske udruge sindikata Ozren Matijašević.

U sindikatima prevladava uvjerenje kako je sada najvažnije zajedništvo, odnosno da nitko ne ide u solo akcije već da se okupe sve snage kako bi se moglo odlučno pritisnuti Vladu i poslodavce, kaže predsjednik Nezavisnih hrvatskih sindikata Krešimir Sever.

Sindikati će od Vlade tražiti donošenje mjera protiv urušavanja standarda stanovništva pogođenog valom poskupljenja, a od poslodavaca povećanje plaća zbog porasta životnih troškova.

Na sastanku je također zaključeno da su pregovori s Europskom unijom o poglavlju 19., koje se odnosi na socijalnu politiku i zapošljavanje, izuzetno važni za hrvatsko radništvo pa će sindikalne središnjice u nastavku pregovora zajednički nastupati putem svojih predstavnica u Radnoj grupi.

----------


## mirjana

ići ćemo ili MM ili ja, a ako uspijemo organizirati čuvanje djece onda oboje

inače nisam tip koji izlazi na ulice, ali ovaj put mi je stvarno dosta i poskupljenja i objašnjenja zašto nešto poskupljujem a posebno me nervira njihova računica da će npr. svakoj obitelji život biti skuplji za 50-tak kn a toliko košta samo poskupljenje jednog radničkog pokaza

ne želim više biti ovca  :Mad:

----------


## Mukica

ja bi isla
al vec sad znam da necu moci  :Crying or Very sad:  
jer su svi prosvjedi na kojima ja zelim biti usred radnog vremena

----------


## emily

> npr. svakoj obitelji život biti skuplji za 50-tak kn a toliko košta samo poskupljenje jednog radničkog pokaza


HŽ radnicka markica je prije poskupljenja bila 230 kuna, od 1.1.08. je 319!!

i ja sam mislila da nisam tip od izlazaka na ulicu, ali mi je Roda pokazala da jesam  :Heart:  

glasala sam za opciju b

----------


## Stijena

i ja se iskreno osjećam ovcom otkad gradom Zagrebom vlada Holding....sve je nešto racionalicirano, oooooooooooogromne uštede na ovome, na onome, na nema čemu nema.....bez obzira što bi neki da mi koji smo rođeni i čitav život živimo u zagrebu idemo živjeti nekamo gdje je jeftinije, i dalje plaćamo prirez od 18 %, a režije svake nove godine dobijemo po par desetaka posto skuplje........pa tko je ovdje lud i kamo onda stvarno odlazi taj pusti ušteđeni novac kad mi samo stalno plaćamo sve skuplje režije :?   :Mad:   :?   :Mad:

----------


## Ria

Ne vjerujem da ću moći zbog posla i činjice da mi nema tko čuvati dijete, no iskreno i nisam taj tip.

No znam da je u posljednih 8 godina voda u Zagrebu poskupila više od 100% i svaki put pod izlikom obnavljanja mreže, dotrajalih cijevi kako bi se spriječili gubici. A pouzdano znam da ništa od toga nit je napravljeno, nit se radi.
Sve je to obična samovolja i pravljenje ljudi budalama, a za sve su zaslužni dični gradonačelnik, gradska vlast i čelni ljudi Holdinga.

Pokaz do Gorice ili Zaprešića poskupio je 160,00 kn.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Frida

Ići ćemo, Lola&ja.

----------


## mina

Ovisi o radnom vremenu, ali nastojat ću. 
Zato što sam svakim danom sve nezadovoljnija visinom ili bolje rečeno nizinom plaće... i sve skupljim troškovima života.
Kad se okrenem unatrag nekad smo MM i ja mogli lijepo živjeti, vikend izleti, more, skijanje... mogli smo dignuti pošten kredit za stan, a ni kvadrati nisu bili toliko skupi... A ako se ovako nastavi na kraju nećemo imati ni za kruh. Koliko je sve živo poskupilo, plaće pomalo postaju nikakve, ne možemo uopće dić kredit za veći stan ili kuću.
Sad si ne možemo priuštiti ni pola onoga što smo nekad mogli
I baš me nedavno na sastanku šef naljutio kako nas mulja, ko da smo ovce i naravno ne misli dići plaću u skladu sa poskupljenjima, možda opet nešto sitno (u 10 godina digao 150 kn)

----------


## Ines

ici cu i ja, osim ako budem bas nekim neodgodivim razlogom sprijecena
pun mi ih je kufer, svaki put mi se rolete spuste kad odem u ducan/na postu/ na pumpu/bilo gdje di moram izvadit novcanik  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Maja

I ja uličarka

----------


## anjica

da sam u Zg sigurno bih isla, a mislim da u molm gradicu nece biti nikakvih prosvjeda

----------


## ra

> da sam u Zg sigurno bih isla, a mislim da u molm gradicu nece biti nikakvih prosvjeda


x

----------


## ivanche

Idem ako ću moći. Stvarno su postali užasni. 

Kao ljudi su puno potrošili u prosincu. Prošlih godina su za to kupovali poklone, a sada za iste novce platili račune i hranu da bi mogli preživjeti   :Evil or Very Mad:  naravno da su svi "rastrošni" kad moraš biti takav ako hoćeš jesti. Baš sam ljuta.

----------


## suncokret

Ne, nema smisla sada prosvjedovati-izbori su prošli.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da sam u Zg sigurno bih isla, a mislim da u molm gradicu nece biti nikakvih prosvjeda
> 
> 
> x


nemoj mi Rijeku  :Heart:   gurat u gradiće
mislim nemam niš protiv gradića, ali Rijeka to nije
i ne vjerujem da se ne bi u Rijeci organizirao prosvjed, da se organizira u drugim većim gradovima RH

----------


## pinocchio

obavezno idem  :Mad:

----------

